
Java 7 - fogus
http://blog.tmorris.net/java-7/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
jsvaughan
I didn't think the elvis operator (?:) made it into java 7?

~~~
lambda_cube
It didn't. Several people point this out in the comments.

~~~
jsvaughan
I posted here before those comments were made. Perhaps should have posted
there instead.

------
erikb
I don't fully get it. Is that blog post basically a "Scala is so much cooler
then Java" post?

I must agree that the "We want our language to do everything, and with
everything we mean more SymtaX!" approach Java is driving at the moment is not
very cool, though. They should continue to optimize for enterprise software
and enterprise dimensions as this is what Java is quite good at.

